# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..10/4/15



## jd56 (Oct 4, 2015)

Today's post might be premature given some late posts from those at the weekend swaps. Trexlertown being the one I attended.

So let's see what bargains and classics you have found from this past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Was convinced that this would be a good match for my bare metal 39 Colson Snaptank. 
Haven't checked the serial yet but it is another candidate for the bare metal theme.  And probaly a close year match to my boys bike. 
Thanks Goldengreek for wheelin and dealin with me one this survivior. 
Also picked up a few smalls for a couple of projects.
Todd sold me some nice Carlisle tires too (not pictured)










Stopped at a bike shop on the way home from T-Town, in Maryland yesterday and found these items.
The safety pedals and seat were from T-Town.





It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 4, 2015)

Picked up a few nice items that I needed to complete my projects at t town. Bike lock holder,delta light, crank and a real nice messenger seat and a set of hoops. Plus it was great seeing and meeting some cabers.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 4, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Picked up a few nice items that I needed to complete my projects at t town. Bike lock holder,delta light, crank and a real nice messenger seat and a set of hoops. Plus it was great seeing and meeting some cabers.View attachment 240853cabersView attachment 240853
> View attachment 240849
> View attachment 240849View attachment 240850
> View attachment 240851
> ...



Nice seat!
Wow you found the chainring you needed too..very cool G

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 4, 2015)

Picked this up for the Cycling Museum of Minnesota, a tall frame Fairland made by Lindsay Bros of Mpls. Looks to be around 1896ish. Will be a great addition to the museum, thx David!

Darcie/Nick


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Trek, youngseter 460*

TREK 460, Just days short of turning 31 years old Oct 11 1984 built with 1985's paint scheme. 

That new pair of tennis shoes, Ked's fliers. Oh man, I guess I was maybe 7 years old when I finally got a pair of Ked's fliers or red balls, [what were they called?]

Regardless, just as soon as you'd put them on you'd feel as though the impossible was at your grasp; Run faster, jump higher, race here to there in a flash, visions of being the flash out of the comic pages ran through your imagination! I recall back then, feeling as though, as I raced across, up down and everywhere, within my parental distance limits, as the fastest and highest jumping  kid on earth. 

OK so it's been well over 35 years since I rode a 10 speed, distances. My 1977 low end Peugeot which I loved and hugged, cleaned and polished it, retained as new, until it got stolen in 1979 cause, I did not want to scratch it with a lock. . Like most everybody else round these here parts, the big old heavy weight classics and antiques are a pleasure to own, ride and restore. In the mean time I've had my eye out for a score of a road bike, just two weeks ago a 69 Schwinn super sport came my way, chrome-moly hand-built frame is cool. 

Or so I thought, that is, until a few days ago when a young lady put the bike her brother gave her that, she didn't bother to fix a flat on, up for a song on Craig's list.. and as luck would have it, just when I opened Craig's list for my daily hunt. I instantly began hunting down year from the photograph she'd listed to estimate it's a 1985, and once I had it home, performing my due diligence, learning everything I could discover. 

OMG!, I'm a kid again! Flash of lighting!, zoom!, zing!, WOW! just a single ride down the street, test riding, and it's the same feeling I had with my first pair of Ked's  except, this is not a fantasy, not comic book delusion imbedded by sales ads and brochures.. 

The low end of this line and it must mean that above this, stretch the imagination. 

Total weight is an incredible, 21.6 pounds! It's almost all stock, but a few upgrades for the ingenious but crappy cassette replaced, new seat and couple of minors. I can't say enough about a ultra lightweight like this, except, Thanks Keds, for the memories, and wow, man, I've surely missed the forefront of kick butt bicycles that's already well above 31 years old. ! 

I haven't even tuned it, not washed, the chain is rusty, rear rim is slightly out of balance and yet! 

This is pure lighting FAST, Smooth, road rage that glides like a butterfly and stings like a bee!! Used and slightly abused, yet when pedaling; each spin pushes faster with little effort and when coasting, you have to question: Is there a bicycle under me, or am I just floating through on a breeze like a leaf in the wind?


----------



## kccomet (Oct 4, 2015)

picked this up this morning,prewar 20 inch asking for idea of maker in balloon tire thread


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 4, 2015)

Picked up a few things over the past couple weeks. Just now showing them on here. Bought a 1900psi pressure washer for next to nothing at a flea market. Nothing wrong with it. Puch road bike, some 20 inch Bmx rims, British auto cycle fork, a 50s women's Murray bicycle and a selfie stick.


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 4, 2015)

Been a busy couple weeks, not much time to log in, but did pick up a few this week, a 38 or 39 roadmaster 24" with an unrecognizable badge, a mid 70's motobecane, and a late 70's Hosteler, Raleigh built I believe.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Delta disease*

I  picked up a few nice DELTA items this week , 1st. a before and after cleaning  40's DELTA battery box       
                                                                     2nd. another DELTA retailer counter display  so i can build the 2nd display as pictured
                                                                     3rd. a nice DELTA HI-FIN TWIN box & hardware only { i have 2 NOS  lights, 1 for the new display & 1 for       
                                                                       the box }


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2015)

This one has been on Ebay a while. Struck a deal this morning and thanks to Flat tire aka Don for agreeing to pick it up for me. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikiba (Oct 4, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> I  picked up a few nice DELTA items this week , 1st. a before and after cleaning  40's DELTA battery box
> 2nd. another DELTA retailer counter display  so i can build the 2nd display as pictured
> 3rd. a nice DELTA HI-FIN TWIN box & hardware only { i have 2 NOS  lights, 1 for the new display & 1 for
> the box }





really cool!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 4, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> I  picked up a few nice DELTA items this week , 1st. a before and after cleaning  40's DELTA battery box
> 2nd. another DELTA retailer counter display  so i can build the 2nd display as pictured
> 3rd. a nice DELTA HI-FIN TWIN box & hardware only { i have 2 NOS  lights, 1 for the new display & 1 for
> the box }



Love how you mounted the display from the wall upside down....lol


It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## sfhschwinn (Oct 4, 2015)

Didn't get to T-Town so I picked this up about 10 minutes from my house. I converted it to a 5 speed. I took the outter chain ring off the back and put a chain ring from a 68' varsity in its place along with a large spacer to keep the chains on the two separate rings from touching. Then I added an S shifter and schwinn derailleur. The derailleur will be changed as it does not work right,  a full rear fender added, whitewalls, and hopefully a nicer chainguard.


----------



## larock65 (Oct 4, 2015)

Picked up this 36 Schwinn Motorbike on Friday! 
Changed few small things to make it mine. 


​


----------



## petritl (Oct 4, 2015)

eBay purchase Whizzer stand, jiffy stand, Whizzer pulley, Whizzer clutch cable bracket, and a crusty set of signal pedals were in one sale lot. I bought it for the stand but sold my Whizzer before the parts came in but my friend is building a Whizzer and is in need of the stand.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 5, 2015)

And this little jewel 




Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 5, 2015)

Also picked this up last night.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 5, 2015)

Picked up a couple bikes Sunday on my way home from Trexlertown. TOC Racycle, Gendron and Delta light.


Todd


----------



## jd56 (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Todd...that's a gorgeous and huge chainring....I like it! 





It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 5, 2015)

*Coaster Swapmeet  Sumday*

Here a some trinkets I found at the Coaster swap. And here is my Aerocyclette I took to the Swap and rode it Sunday morning.

Cool nos mirror
Old tungsten battery
Really cool batt. powered light
And a killer original 36 Western Flyer badged Shelby


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 5, 2015)

Joe, love the girls aerocycle creation. Also, would love to see more pics of the Shelby, you lucky dog! Rob.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 5, 2015)

I bought 2 bikes at Trexlertown, a ladies Western Flyer badged airflow with peaked fenders and cool pinstriping and a rich red/black color and a 1917 blue Mead (I'll picture it later as it has some neat details) from my friend Larkin for an awesome price.
Both are pictured in this shot.




I have kept in touch with a guy in PA that came to the CABE with a outbuilding hextube find and fortunately for me after the passage of time, he accepted my offer and I drove 40 minutes from the show to grab it.
A month prior, I had picked up a '47 Monark with the correct wheels and light, so it'll be right soon.



At the show, I grabbed a leather sliding rail Mesinger, nice US Royal 400 tires, a chrome 9 hole rack, a chrome winged Monark guard, an early flashlight, and about a dozen early peaked crank arms that I'm going to clean up and sell.
Chris


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 5, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> I bought 2 bikes at Trexlertown, a ladies Western Flyer badged airflow with peaked fenders and cool pinstriping and a rich red/black color and a 1917 blue Mead (I'll picture it later as it has some neat details) from my friend Larkin for an awesome price.
> Both are pictured in this shot.
> View attachment 241182
> I have kept in touch with a guy in PA that came to the CABE with a outbuilding hextube find and fortunately for me after the passage of time, he accepted my offer and I drove 40 minutes from the show to grab it.
> ...




Nice picks ups!


----------



## jd56 (Oct 6, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Here a some trinkets I found at the Coaster swap. And here is my Aerocyclette I took to the Swap and rode it Sunday morning.
> 
> Cool nos mirror
> Old tungsten battery
> ...



Aerocyclette?....love it!
Gorgeous custom Joe....did you build it?


It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## ratina (Oct 6, 2015)

56 Vette said:


> Been a busy couple weeks, not much time to log in, but did pick up a few this week, a 38 or 39 roadmaster 24" with an unrecognizable badge, a mid 70's motobecane, and a late 70's Hosteler, Raleigh built I believe. View attachment 240889View attachment 240890View attachment 240891View attachment 240892




That 24" is a postwar 47-49 CWC Hawthorne.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 6, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Aerocyclette?....love it!
> Gorgeous custom Joe....did you build it?
> 
> 
> ...




Yes sir built it in 3 days.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 6, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> I bought 2 bikes at Trexlertown, a ladies Western Flyer badged airflow with peaked fenders and cool pinstriping and a rich red/black color and a 1917 blue Mead (I'll picture it later as it has some neat details) from my friend Larkin for an awesome price.
> Both are pictured in this shot.
> 
> I have kept in touch with a guy in PA that came to the CABE with a outbuilding hextube find and fortunately for me after the passage of time, he accepted my offer and I drove 40 minutes from the show to grab it.
> ...



Congrats on the hex Chris - so now your collection is complete?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 6, 2015)

bikiba said:


> Congrats on the hex Chris - so now your collection is complete?




Thanks.
I have a full house in balloon tired Silver Kings, but would like to upgrade my ladies wingbar frame at some point since it has frame repairs.
It would also be nice to have an earlier M1 with the SK exclusive raingutter-like deep mudguards as well.
Chris


----------



## bikiba (Oct 6, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Thanks.
> I have a full house in balloon tired Silver Kings, but would like to upgrade my ladies wingbar frame at some point since it has frame repairs.
> It would also be nice to have an earlier M1 with the SK exclusive raingutter-like deep mudguards as well.
> Chris



Awesome! would be cool to see a pic of all of them!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 29, 2015)

joel.romeo.79 said:


> And this little jewel




What the heck is that?!?! Are those 26" rims?


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 30, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> What the heck is that?!?! Are those 26" rims?



That is one of the bikes that made out of Paris Tx, 26 do not fit in there though

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nos (Oct 30, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> What the heck is that?!?! Are those 26" rims?




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...exander-bike-company-make&highlight=alexander


----------

